# IMONO Sim Card Reader



## sel0919 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a tmobile sim card that read with this reader just fine but when I tried an att sim it loaded and read with a count of numbers and messages but wont show the information. When I try to save it, it just has all F's as the read data. What is going on?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Will that reader work with a T-Mobile SIM card? I have a cheap Far East import SIM reader that has no problem with AT&T & T-Mobile SIM cards.


----------



## sel0919 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes it read the tmobil. When I tried the at&t it showed an auto run screen and read the card but would not show the info. I can save the file but it is unreadable. As it read the tmobil it showed the info.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably is designed to only work with T-Mobile cards.


----------



## sel0919 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok so I have searched all over the web and no support for this program. I tried another at&t sim and it read fine. I can only think that either there is a lock not showing up or it is because they are deleted. Can't figure out why it saves though and shows all the Capitol F's.
ANY HELP AT ALL? FORUMS OR SOMETHING?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't have any suggestions, don't know why you're running into that issue.


----------

